# What sanctioning bodies, regions and classes do does everyone run under?



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to hear....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I run STS in the SCR-SCCA (South Carolina Region), Swampfox chapter.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

STS in NYR (New York Region) SCCA. Considering doing some NNJR (Northern New Jersey Region) NASA autocrosses.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

STS in the Blue Ridge Region (SW Virginia) when I was at school. Next season I hope to hit some up with the DC region SCCA, and maybe some events with the local BMW chapter. Some open track road racing/driver instruction with a track instructor at Summit Point. Looking forward to next season since I haven't done much the past couple of months.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

STS in the East TN Region (ETRSCCA), but I go to the Nashville (TRSCCA) and Chattanooga (CRSCCA) pretty often.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

STS with SF Region SCCA mostly, and ST with NASA-X when available.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

B2 (Stock) in MCO Solo II (part of CASC-OR) in Canada


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *B2 (Stock) in MCO Solo II (part of CASC-OR) in Canada *


I'm B3 in the same series. Good racing last Sunday. Too bad you weren't .011 secs faster


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

F Street Prepared 1992 NX1600


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

oregon region solo II: my car was in Dstock, now Cstreet prepared


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Street Mod (SM) in the Tidwater Sports Car Club and the Old Dominion SCCA.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

Ran my first SCCA event this weekend...CFL (Central Florida). I ran in NS, but I plan to get out of novice, cuz I dont think Im novice but they considered me that cuz it was my first event. Who knows next event I'll talk to them, maybe I should stay novice for a while.


----------

